# Keepsake box



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Got this project finished well except for a coat of wax, that will be done tomorrow, a keepsake box for my oldest daughter, made out of cherry and stained with mahogany colored gel stain. And I really learned a few things about flocking!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

Nice JOb 

" And I really learned a few things about flocking " = like they say the more you do the better you can do it. 


========



3efingers said:


> Got this project finished well except for a coat of wax, that will be done tomorrow, a keepsake box for my oldest daughter, made out of cherry and stained with mahogany colored gel stain. And I really learned a few things about flocking!!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice box.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I like it all! The Cherry wood with Mahogany stain is very tasteful and the flocking looks great............... Be prepared to end up makeing a pile of boxes once everyone gets a look at this one


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tom, 

Please share your flocking tips. It is something I have avoided because it looked like it was very difficult to do well.

The only clean and open area available to me for small detail type work is our kitchen island. If I knew what I was doing, the probability of making a mess would be diminished and I'd be less likely to hear my wife tell me to; "Get the flock out of here." 

....sorry.... * ":^)*

Mike

P.S. I really would like to hear your tips.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

No never in the house never. What little I know I got from Curious George, his tips were very helpful, number one spring for the entire kit comes with glue flocking and applicator, number two get a large box and line with paper or plastic to get the excess so it can be used on a later project, number three follow the directions and be prepared to have some floating around the shop for a while, the only real mistake I made was thinking that the flocking would cover any stain I got on the inside of the box, well that was wrong, if you look close you can see some dark places so next time I will tape off the inside edgesof the box to avoid it and if I rest my hand on the inside of the box while I am staining I'll remember to be sure my hand is clean.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

3efingers said:


> No never in the house never. What little I know I got from Curious George, his tips were very helpful, number one spring for the entire kit comes with glue flocking and applicator, number two get a large box and line with paper or plastic to get the excess so it can be used on a later project, number three follow the directions and be prepared to have some floating around the shop for a while, the only real mistake I made was thinking that the flocking would cover any stain I got on the inside of the box, well that was wrong, if you look close you can see some dark places so next time I will tape off the inside edgesof the box to avoid it and if I rest my hand on the inside of the box while I am staining I'll remember to be sure my hand is clean.


Tom,

It never occurred to me that it would fly all over the place, I thought it was much heavier than that. I also would have thought it would cover anything it went on top of.

Thank you for sharing,
Mike


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice box, I built a box for one of my grandaughters and ended up building 6 when it was all said and done


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicely done, Tom.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Well the box was a big hit with the daughter which makes for a happy dad.

The what not boxes well the number is now up to 10 that I have to make, and another daughter wants a dresser for her boys, going to be a busy summer, no wonder retirees say they are so durn busy!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job on the keepsake box tom!! well done. I've got three on the bench right now I'm working on and already have requests for 3 more. Great little projects. 
and always enjoyed, both in getting and in the giving...

nice work


----------

